# Winter BMQ



## ChopperHead

Just wondering if there are basic training courses that run during the winter Im sure there is but you never know and are they the same as the summer courses? If this has already been talked about then just post a link for me. ok Thanx




Kyle.


----------



## dk

A quick search with "BMQ in Winter" results 3 or 4 threads with same title as yous.

I know the Reg Force runs BMQ year round. 

Now if anyone's got info about winter dates, would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ChopperHead

tahnx the other threads pretty much gave me what i wanted to know I just didnt want to go thru hundreds of posts so i didnt bother to search but aparently I didnt have to so next time Ill try first.

( Mods You can lock this thread now)




Kyle.


----------



## Ninja9186

I was just wondering what basic training is like during the winter.  Like will we still do outdoor PT in the mornings or will it be indoor.


----------



## Wolfe

Well i am going in January bmq i hope, but all i know is that you will do pt a lots of pt and it will be outside, its the army. Basically you will do the same things as if it was summer so if you are applying 031 infantry or anything else you better be in good shape and not scared of the -40c and the snow ;D

Cheers


----------



## infamous_p

It will be all the same as the summer. Like Wolfe says... it's the army.

When you're running outside though... after about 5 minutes you won't even notice the cold. Don't worry too much about it!


----------



## SeanPaul_031

Do they make you shovel snow on base?


----------



## George Wallace

Of course they do.....or do you only want to make Snow Angels at work?


----------



## aesop081

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Do they make you shovel snow on base?



your mom and dad won't be there to do it for you  :


----------



## Kat Stevens

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Do they make you shovel snow on base?


Of course not, that's why we issue snowshoes.  Actually, a small army of oompaloompahs are on constant standby, and you will wake every morning to freshly shovelled walks, and the smell of maple nut crunch coffee and Belgian Waffles....

Kat


----------



## George Wallace

Ah!     That sweet smell of Belgian Waffles and Maple Syrup, first thing in the morning!


----------



## NavComm

I'm going back to Borden in January. I'm pretty sure that you will still do pt and ruck marches whether it's -40 or +1 degrees outside.

I think the winter course should be very interesting. It's hard enough doing ruck marches when the outside temp is +30 or more with the humidex, but to pack all that stuff and wear winter clothing should be a bigger challenge. If we still do 11 minute kilometres in the snow then I have a feeling my old legs are going to be even shapelier than they already are! And oh the PAIN!!!!!! 

Good thing the MIR has a seemingly unlimited supply of Motrin.


----------



## Wolfe

Hum well i prefer to run in the winter in -40c then to run in +30 and the humidex at least in winter maybe its cold but like infamous_p said:
after 5 min you won't even notice the cold and you will get some cold fresh air wile you run and its not the case in summer.....winter bmq should be interesting. 

Cheers   

PS: O and i don't mind shovel some snow....its fun  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

All I can say is that is a good way to burn out you lungs.... :


----------



## paracowboy

listen to your instructors. They will tell you how to dress to avoid injury. They will keep an eye on you to prevent cold injuries. Everything else is up to you. You're a Canadian. You were born to the cold. It will suck at times. If it were easy, anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing.

Do* not * feed the oompahloompahs! They bite, and can be rabid.


----------



## tig3r

i'm a reservist and just finished my application process, and i'm not sure if I would get accpeted into the next winter bmq..but definitely looking forward to it...i have camped many times in freezing cold weather and know what its like...so it should be a good experience..definitely looking forward to it...


----------



## NavComm

paracowboy said:
			
		

> listen to your instructors. They will tell you how to dress to avoid injury. They will keep an eye on you to prevent cold injuries. Everything else is up to you. You're a Canadian. You were born to the cold. It will suck at times. If it were easy, anybody could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> Do* not * feed the oompahloompahs! They bite, and can be rabid.



I will barely have enough time to feed myself. Let those little mugs get their own damn food!  :threat:


----------



## Fry

I'm guessing that BMQ in the fall/winter would probably be easier than summer BMQ. I hate the heat when running. As for shovelling, it's one of my favorite things to do


----------



## BDTyre

paracowboy said:
			
		

> You're a Canadian. You were born to the cold.



You take that back!  I was born in Vancouver...I know not of this cold!  ;D

Cold was -11 last winter when my car wouldn't start without being given some gas because something in the fuel lines froze.  :-[


----------



## Fry

Heh *chuckles*


Try living here where the wind comes in off the bay. There were many times where we would welcome -11, as opposed to the typical -25 or -30 not including that cursed windchill.


----------



## dearryan

I'm a West Coaster so the cold thing is a frightening. Last year I think it was -2 one day and half of the staff at work couldn't come in. 
So this -40 talk is a little un-nerving. I guess Ill just faster.

Ryan


----------



## Fry

You just adjust to it... it's not that bad, just don't get wet or you'll regret it


----------



## Gunner98

Put on your toques for this.  I ran a winter QL3 Arty in Shilo, MB.  It did not go above -40'C during the entire month of Jan.  Dressing in layers, learning to trusting your instructors and your gear is what makes training so valuable.

Once the parking lots freeze over with ice in Oct and don't thaw until April, that's when you know you are serving in the Army of the West.


----------



## RejectedSoldier

Hi, I was just wondering if BMQ has a new class each month and if it goes right through winter. Thanks.


----------



## Slaw

no they don't...and they cancel classes when it rains


Search is a good way to start finding the info.


----------



## RCDtpr

Nope, the CF doesn't have any cold weather gear.  Once it gets cold you're sent home and told to return when the weather heats up again. : 

Why would you even waste time asking if BMQ goes in the winter? Of course it does.    You will also actually go outside in the winter too! Crazy eh?


----------



## MedTechStudent

Common guys, he is asking a question about something he knows nothing about so give him a break.  Just like the one you would want if *you* were inquiring something.

Yes RS, doing a search would probably help a lot, I know for a fact there are lots of WInter BMQ threads to answer your questions.  As for the actual frequency and dates of those BMQs.  I don't know, but maybe someone else in here does.

Good luck 

Kyle


----------



## the 48th regulator

Not to be a total baddy,

But I thought you were rejected from joining the military?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12898/post-680048.html#msg680048

Has this changed?

If so congrats.

dileas

tess


----------



## RejectedSoldier

Yea, I finally got my bee stings and my asthma tested. Both were negative so I'm just resending my application now.

And no need to be an ass Slaw and RCDtpr, I didn't ask the question because I was worried about being a little cold in the snow. I only asked because I figured they would want everyone to experience the same training in the same environment.


----------



## Grando

My quite intelligent girlfriend had also assumed that BMQ didn't take place in the winter... so don't feel too bad.


----------



## walrath

Yes it does, and you will sleep(or not sleep) in tents outside, you even get snowshoes and whites to hide out in the snow. 
I did mine in the winter, January to April. When you are at the mega you don't spend much time outdoors, but in Farnham you will be cold.


----------



## newmet

Hey RejectedSoldier;

Yes, BMQ is held through the winter, normally in St. Jean 2-3 courses start each week, there are some weeks that will not start any courses though and that will be because it is starting or ending too close to Christmas or the Mega is overloaded.  Some courses cancelled the weekend off between week 11 and week 12 in the field so the course could graduate before Christmas block leave and not have to come back for a week after leave.
If you are in the field, during week 11, and it is in -0 weather you will not sleep in hooches, you will have to set up 10 man tents, have fun doing pull-pull with that!!  Anyway, if it is -32 (I think that was the cut off) then you stay in tents to do classes, I am not sure about your missions during week 12, there are a required number to be done daily and some courses would head from one mission directly to the next to take advantage of the "nice" weather during daylight.  Week 12 is spent in a FOB (forward operating base) with mod tents set up before you arrive.
Have fun and good luck, being out there during the snow sucks!  Also, the morning runs in sleet, freezing rain, snow, blizzards, etc are especially fun!   :crybaby:


----------



## ArmyGuy99

newmet said:
			
		

> Hey RejectedSoldier;
> 
> ....if it is -32 (I think that was the cut off) then you stay in tents to do classes.....



Ha if only that was the case.  When I did my BMQ weeks 11 and 12 in January, it was routinely -40 or worse, and we still trained, although it was a little turned down.  I'm never going to forget that.  I'm from Northern Ontario and grew up with -30 and colder and it was definitely interesting.  Good Times though.  I'm better for it.


----------



## dwalter

Hearing about that kind of cold weather makes me glad that my BMOQ is during the summer. It's nothing to do with complaints against snow, it's more the fact that I'm from Vancouver, it never gets below -10 here haha. How do people from the maritimes and BC cope with a sudden climate change like that? If I was a scientist, I'd want to do some research on it.


----------



## Springroll

[quote author=Intelligent Design]
 How do people from the maritimes and BC cope with a sudden climate change like that? [/quote]

They dress in many layers and deal with it...lol
Did my BMQ over the PQ winter and actually didn't mind it so much. I honestly figured it would be worse then what it was. -33 was the lowest it went when I was there, and we were still being worked hard, constantly. Loved every minute of it!

[quote author=newmet]Some courses cancelled the weekend off between week 11 and week 12 in the field so the course could graduate before Christmas block leave and not have to come back for a week after leave.[/quote]

When did they start doing this?
When we had Xmas leave we came back going into Week 11 which was our 13k and our first week actually IN the field (I do not include the week in shacks for the range as being in the field). Week 12 was Normandy week spent in Camp Alpha, our FOB (best week, EVER!!!!) and week 13 was all grad prep.


----------



## newmet

Springroll said:
			
		

> When did they start doing this?
> When we had Xmas leave we came back going into Week 11 which was our 13k and our first week actually IN the field (I do not include the week in shacks for the range as being in the field). Week 12 was Normandy week spent in Camp Alpha, our FOB (best week, EVER!!!!) and week 13 was all grad prep.



It was only for last year as far as I know, just for around Christmas.  The people who stayed out in the field straight would have come back from Christmas leave going into grad week, it wasn't worth the time or money to do that, I guess, so they just stayed out and graduated the Thursday before Christmas leave.  For us, Week 9 was in Farnham, we were in the fiberglass huts during our live firing exercise.  During week 9 now you also do your 13 km march, repel tower, etc.  Then week 10 is back in St. Jean for CBRN, then week 11 is in hoochies and week 12 we spent in FOB A.  Grad week was week 14.


----------



## jack44

I'm just wondering if BMQ goes year round or if it shuts down for the winter


----------



## PMedMoe

Year round.  There is a break for a short period during the holidays.

If we shut down BMQ when it's cold, we'd never get them done in Canada!!


----------



## jack44

haha thats true, I just send in a medical paper and was told if i don't get to leave before october i'd have to wait till march


----------



## Larkvall

Maybe that has more to do with when your trades training begins?


----------



## PMedMoe

Larkvall probably has it right.  Sometimes they will not send you on BMQ knowing you are going to sit around for too long between finishing that and starting your trades training.


----------



## gcclarke

I think they also might be trying to minimize the number of courses that would have to go on leave over the Christmas break. Both because it is an interruption in the otherwise high tempo training, as well as the fact that people who had been employed for only a few weeks may be less able to afford the typical expenses incurred, travel and gifts, etc.


----------



## prairiediver

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Year round.  *There is a break for a short period during the holidays*.



This brings up another question, didnt look to see if its answered already, sorry. But I figured most upto date answer possible is good.

For the Holiday shutdown, do we have the opportunity to go home for that time? I would assume yes.. However, do we have to pay for the commute or would that be something the military would cover or arrange a reduced rate on?

Also, Im @ BMQ from Sept.28-Jan.10, is a shutdown like this common 1 week prior to finishing BMQ or is it selective between course starts/finishes?


----------



## PMedMoe

prairiediver said:
			
		

> This brings up another question, didnt look to see if its answered already, sorry. But I figured most upto date answer possible is good.
> 
> For the Holiday shutdown, do we have the opportunity to go home for that time? I would assume yes.. However, do we have to pay for the commute or would that be something the military would cover or arrange a reduced rate on?
> 
> Also, Im @ BMQ from Sept.28-Jan.10, is a shutdown like this common 1 week prior to finishing BMQ or is it selective between course starts/finishes?



IIRC, you pay for your own trip as you haven't accumulated enough time for LTA (Leave Travel Assistance) but I could be wrong.

As far as for what dates they actually close, I'm guessing between Dec 18 - 4 Jan or so.  Maybe a week longer.


----------



## GAP

It might be an idea to get one of the RMS clerks on here to check that last out...my son that finished BMQ in March/April got LTA to come home....but timeing/fiscal year might have a lot to do with that....dunno.


----------



## PMedMoe

GAP said:
			
		

> It might be an idea to get one of the RMS clerks on here to check that last out...my son that finished BMQ in March/April got LTA to come home....but timeing/fiscal year might have a lot to do with that....dunno.



That's true.  Of course, if your trip is less than 800 kms, round trip, you won't get a cent.

Oh hey, look.  You need 90 days service to qualify.

Domestic Benefits FAQ

Also, DCBA Aide Memoire


----------



## chrome1967

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> IIRC, you pay for your own trip as you haven't accumulated enough time for LTA (Leave Travel Assistance) but I could be wrong.
> 
> As far as for what dates they actually close, I'm guessing between Dec 18 - 4 Jan or so.  Maybe a week longer.



I asked my MCC this question last week and was told your trip home for the break would be covered.

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## prairiediver

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> I asked my MCC this question last week and was told your trip home for the break would be covered.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



Thanks for the insught.

I do want to be clear on one thing though. The paid travel is for the holidays and for when I am done BMQ? I would hope so.


----------



## chrome1967

I only asked about the holiday break. I would think you are covered after BMQ because they paid for you to get there. I am only giving you my opinion, I do not know for sure.

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## PMedMoe

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> I asked my MCC this question last week and was told your trip home for the break would be covered.



I was also told that when I went to basic _many_ moons ago.  It wasn't covered.  I'm sure they will address all this at BMQ.

According to the link I posted above, you need 90 days service before you are eligible for LTA.


----------



## Bianca

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Thanks for the insught.
> 
> I do want to be clear on one thing though. The paid travel is for the holidays and for when I am done BMQ? I would hope so.



Just to clarify... after BMQ don't you basically get shipped directly to SQ or whatever training you have to do next? I didn't think that there was time to go home after BMQ.


----------



## chrome1967

Like PMedMoe said, we will be given all the answers to our questions at BMQ. It looks like we will just have to wait until then.

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## px90

My BMOQ runs from Sept 7th, to December 18th. If training shuts down for a brief time over the holidays, and depending on when my next course date starts wouldn't they send us home for christmas?


----------



## Otis

px90 said:
			
		

> My BMOQ runs from Sept 7th, to December 18th. If training shuts down for a brief time over the holidays, and depending on when my next course date starts wouldn't they send us home for christmas?



According to the Sgt sitting beside me who just came here from teaching BMQ, it depends on where you're from whether they 'send' you home or just allow you to head home for the holidays before reporting to your next course. 

For example, if you're from Ontario and your next course is in Borden ... they'll probably just let you leave after BMQ to head home and then report to Borden in January. If you're from BC however ...


----------



## PMedMoe

You still have to be in possession of a leave pass.

As far as paying for trips _to your declared next-of-kin_, you are only entitled to one LTA per fiscal year.


----------



## GAP

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You still have to be in possession of a leave pass.
> 
> As far as paying for trips _to your declared next-of-kin_, you are only entitled to one LTA per fiscal year.



With the new fiscal year starting April 1.....right..


----------



## PMedMoe

GAP said:
			
		

> With the new fiscal year starting April 1.....right..



But if they have 90 days service prior to April 1, they will be entitled to one this year.


----------



## px90

I live in Nova Scotia, my next course is in Esquimalt, so how is that looking for me? Ha


----------



## PMedMoe

px90 said:
			
		

> I live in Nova Scotia, my next course is in Esquimalt, so how is that looking for me? Ha



Depends on the length of your course.  Check the DCBA Aide Memoire link I posted on page one of this thread.


----------



## prairiediver

Bianca said:
			
		

> Just to clarify... after BMQ don't you basically get shipped directly to SQ or whatever training you have to do next? I didn't think that there was time to go home after BMQ.



Yes and No from what I understand. You have to pass BMQ before you move onto your next course, obviously. But you are not tentaively registered for your next course until 30 days before BMQ is finished. So based on the date that your BMQ finishes and when the startup for NET starts, there maybe some time in between that you may get to go home.


----------



## prairiediver

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I was also told that when I went to basic _many_ moons ago.  It wasn't covered.  I'm sure they will address all this at BMQ.
> 
> According to the link I posted above, you need 90 days service before you are eligible for LTA.



So with me starting BMQ on the 28th and the tentative date for Holiday leave being the 18th of DEc, that give me 83 days of service, so I wouldnt qualify and would have to pay full price, round trip from Montreal to Calgary and back or suck it up and find accomidations in Montreal or area for the Holiday leave? All to go back on possibly the 4th of January to do another 6 days of BMQ? None of this makes any sense.
And is a bit overwhelming having to deal with the logitics of this stuff and not having clear and definite answers.

How does the military expect people to just be able to focus on training with all these intangables to have to worry about?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yes


----------



## PMedMoe

prairiediver said:
			
		

> So with me starting BMQ on the 28th and the tentative date for Holiday leave being the 18th of DEc, that give me 83 days of service, so I wouldnt qualify and would have to pay full price, round trip from Montreal to Calgary and back or suck it up and find accomidations in Montreal or area for the Holiday leave? All to go back on possibly the 4th of January to do another 6 days of BMQ? None of this makes any sense.
> And is a bit overwhelming having to deal with the logitics of this stuff and not having clear and definite answers.



You wouldn't have to find accommodations in Montreal, I'm quite sure you could stay at the school.  At the holidays, there's these things called Service Flights, you might be eligible to apply for them.  Also, if you have LWOP (Leave Without Pay) prior to starting BMQ you _may_ have the 90 days by then.



			
				prairiediver said:
			
		

> How does the military expect people to just be able to focus on training with all these intangables to have to worry about?



Guess what?  Often times in the military you will be on course or deployment and have other things to worry about; family problems, being shot at........get used to it.  This is minor stuff.


----------



## prairiediver

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have to find accommodations in Montreal, I'm quite sure you could stay at the school.  At the holidays, there's these things called Service Flights, you might be eligible to apply for them.  Also, if you have LWOP (Leave Without Pay) prior to starting BMQ you _may_ have the 90 days by then.
> 
> Guess what?  Often times in the military you will be on course or deployment and have other things to worry about; family problems, being shot at........get used to it.  This is minor stuff.



Ya youre right. I guess I better get used to it. 

Does my time from being sworn in to BMQ count as time served without pay?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

In St. Jean they are very helpful when it comes to Christmas leave because the whole school shuts down. They will even give you LTA if you have not been in the CF for 90 days on the condition that if you are released without completing the 90 days than you will be pay back the LTA. 

The two things to always remember about LTA is it there to assist you with your travel not pay for it all, and always make sure you get your leave pass stamped.


----------



## PMedMoe

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Does my time from being sworn in to BMQ count as time served without pay?



No.  Normally your service starts the day you leave home for BMQ.

See Lone Wolf's post.


----------



## prairiediver

Well, thanks for the info guys. It really is appreciated. Time off isnt a concern, but the Holidays coming up and throwing a wrench in the gears kinda stresses me out. I wish I could just go straight through and get BMQ completed and move onto the next step.

Please tell me things will make alot more sense and will be alot more clear once I get stationed after my training?


----------



## PMedMoe

prairiediver said:
			
		

> Please tell me things will make alot more sense and will be alot more clear once I get stationed after my training?



Sorry, no can do.      Stop worrying.  Many have done it before you and we all made out okay.   :blotto:


----------



## kemp1

I'm pretty much just making this thread to ask if basic is going to be harder during the winter months?


----------



## George Wallace

> I'm pretty much just making this thread to ask if basic is going to be harder during the winter months?



I suggest that you go and read this whole topic now.  I merged several topics on Winter Basic/BMQ training just for you.  Next time I'll just tell you to get off your butt.


----------



## fischer10

> I'm pretty much just making this thread to ask if basic is going to be harder during the winter months?



Running in the cold is easier (condensed air and body does not sweat as much) other then that, I can see doing everything in the cold/snow more of an inconvenience then "harder". I am on BMQ from Sept-Dec and doesn't bother me that I'll be out in cold. It wont be harder or easier IMO.


----------



## erik.hillis

Ur topo adventure at Mt St Bruno will be more interesting, especially if you do it in mucklucks like this guy here.


----------



## PegcityNavy

With +38 degree day summers now with 99% humidity out east I can't see summer being very fun wearing heavy uniforms carrying all your kit. At least with winter you can bundle up, you cannot exactly strip down in summer.


----------



## aesop081

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Running in the cold is easier



Clearly, you have never had to run down the old runway on the base in Edmonton.


----------



## fischer10

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Clearly, you have never had to run down the old runway on the base in Edmonton.



No sir I have not! I was meaning on the lungs and body - running on ice/in snow is never fun or easy. Guess it would not be easy on the lungs/body if we have to run through snow haha, Oh well =)


----------



## George Wallace

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Clearly, you have never had to run down the old runway on the base in Edmonton.



At the sounds of it, he has not really "run" in the cold.  No mention of nearly burning out one's lungs, means to me that someone really hasn't run in the 'cold'.  Perhaps a jog.  Perhaps the cold really wasn't that cold (-20 C).


----------



## fischer10

George Wallace said:
			
		

> At the sounds of it, he has not really "run" in the cold.  No mention of nearly burning out one's lungs, means to me that someone really hasn't run in the 'cold'.  Perhaps a jog.  Perhaps the cold really wasn't that cold (-20 C).



Where I live it is -20C or colder all through winter (Which can be from late October to March, even April ends up in the minus some times). I have ran/jogged/walked in the cold and colder then -20C. If you breath right you wont burn your lungs out - though I have done that, always nice to have the feeling like you swallowed razor blades.

None the less, running/jogging/walking in cold weather I find is easier, due to the condensed air - compared to running in +20-30C weather.


----------



## George Wallace

I'm not going to complain myself about running in the cold and the heat (within reason).  What really sucks is when the humidex is high -- which sways favouritism towards the cold.


----------



## fischer10

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I'm not going to complain myself about running in the cold and the heat (within reason).  What really sucks is when the humidex is high.



Fully agreed! I have a question though (May prove to be completely retarded but), I am guessing the roads are plowed (obviously) and we run on the roads (assume from when I worked in CFB Shilo), will they ever make us run through the deep(er) snow? Haha


----------



## Vimy_gunner

Actually, according to this Kinesiology student and my prof your body will have an easier time performing while it's cold out. Main reason why is that when you eat or produce ATP (main energy source of the body) you automatically lose 40% of it to provide basic energy to make the body stay alive/functioning.  Oddly enough, when you workout in hot weather your body loses more water and requires more ATP molecules for hydrolysis to keep the body/muscles functioning well. So, in a sense as long as you don't catch hypothermia, it's better to exercise in the cold because you require less energy (mainly less oxygen and creatine phosphate moles) from the mitochondria to perform the tasks and replace ATP that otherwise are lost during the summer when it's +30. 
I found that breathing is easier running during the winter and it takes A LOT more to become dehydrated. So while you're worrying about the first five minutes of bitter cold running outside in a t-shirt/hoodie or w/e, the people signed up for the summer BMQ are going to deal with a lot more exhaustion and dehydration issues at the end of the day that will be more uncomfortable than the cold you feel.  Just guessing that in BMQ they don't send everyone off to get a few ounces of water every 20 minutes 

Hopefully your CO will know a little something about warming the body up prior to a hard run and make sure you do active stretches.   As long as you're warmed up and legs loose from stretching, the winter is always the best time to run. First five minutes running in 40 below sucks, but you warm up really fast 
Guessing that if you go on deployment missions, running in the snow is not the worst ground you'll be walking/running over. I heard from a couple buddies who went to Afghanistan that walking in the mountains there is brutal on your feet. 
We're Canadians, if you can't beat a penguin to the north pole, what good are yeee, lol.


----------



## northernboy_24

I know that I am happier for a winter BMOQ than doing it during the summer.  I did have one small correction though.  There are NO penguins at the north pole.  They are only in the southern hemisphere and very few of the worlds penguin species live in the extreme south.  Most actually live in warm areas (i.e. South Africa, Australia, New Zealand)


----------



## Vimy_gunner

Lol, the penguin comment was a joke   Penguins are slow unless in the water anyways and I was referring to the ones that live in Antarctica and make that long journey. Or whichever penguins they showed in that movie about the penguins long journey journey, part of which included the males waddling along with their baby penguins and huddling up in the thousands for warmth - it was a documentary I watched a few years back.  

P.s. Only the cool penguins rip around in the winter time


----------



## DavieRocket77

Vimy_gunner said:
			
		

> Lol, the penguin comment was a joke   Penguins are slow unless in the water anyways and I was referring to the ones that live in Antarctica and make that long journey. Or whichever penguins they showed in that movie about the penguins long journey journey, part of which included the males waddling along with their baby penguins and huddling up in the thousands for warmth - it was a documentary I watched a few years back.
> 
> P.s. Only the cool penguins rip around in the winter time


 I believe the show you're refferring to is BBC's EARTH and the penguins are "Emperor" Penguins


----------



## Vimy_gunner

I think it was run by a different company than BBC, but yeah Emperor penguins is what I was referring to. Cheers!


----------



## McD

...March of the Penguins...


Id like to play Jeopardy or Trivial Pursuit for cash against you guys.


----------



## dhp_902

BMQ  jan-april 2011 in Borden.

I'm going arty .. so i know training in the cold is a must! at some point or another if you haven't trained out in the snow and your combat arms what are you doing? , learning to fight in other country's but wouldn't be effective in the least bit in your own weather conditions?, i hope its a new record of cold in Canada .. i hope some of us get frost biting its the army if your not suffering your not doing something right. so enough of the nonsense WE ARE CANADIAN. 


My name is Doug Peterson and let me be the first to say BMQ winter Borden Ontario January 10Th HEEEERE I COOOMEEE!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe

dhp_902 said:
			
		

> My name is Doug Peterson and let me be the first to say BMQ winter Borden Ontario January 10Th HEEEERE I COOOMEEE!!!!



Umm, not so fast:  BMQ BORDEN JANUARY 2011 started 26 July 2010.


----------



## dhp_902

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Umm, not so fast:  BMQ BORDEN JANUARY 2011 started 26 July 2010.


----------



## dhp_902




----------



## PMedMoe

dhp_902 said:
			
		

> could you possibly explain how my BMQ that I leave for on Jan 8Th 2011 started the 26Th of July 2010?
> 
> ha ha or are you simply just referring to the made topic of us going to Borden at that date? which i think is your aim correct me if i am wrong tho please hah



Yes, I was talking about the *topic* itself.


----------



## dhp_902

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, I was talking about the *topic* itself.



hah no worry's it took me a minute but i caught on


----------



## George Wallace

dhp_902 said:
			
		

> could you possibly explain how my BMQ that I leave for on Jan 8Th 2011 started the 26Th of July 2010?
> 
> ha ha or are you simply just referring to the made topic of us going to Borden at that date? which i think is your aim correct me if i am wrong tho please hah



Do you speak English?


----------



## dhp_902

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you speak English?



yes Sir.


----------



## George Wallace

dhp_902 said:
			
		

> yes Sir.



I don't think so.  

The "y" in yes should be capitalized.


----------



## dhp_902

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> 
> The "y" in yes should be capitalized.




Quo fas et gloria ducunt


----------



## bgray

- I will be arriving in St. Jean on the 28 of January and begin training on the 29. I'm looking for input on the winter aspect of this BMQ. I understand the field exercise will be in arctic tents opposed to hoochies and there will be, snow, on the ground; but how does the over all training differ? Will we be running outside, will we be doing drill classes inside a hanger instead of outside, and just little specific things like that. Also, should we bring any specif items with us? Spare blanket, hot paws, etc.

 Thank you.


----------



## RCDtpr

The only difference is as you stated you will be in 10 man tents and there will be snow on the ground.  I can't say with 100% certainty how it's done these days, but on my winter BMQ we were not allowed to do the obstacle course.  Otherwise your course will be no different than any other BMQ except you will be cold.


----------



## ReneeClaude

The search function is a great thing on this forum  

http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/98308.0/topicseen.html


----------



## bgray

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> The only difference is as you stated you will be in 10 man tents and there will be snow on the ground.  I can't say with 100% certainty how it's done these days, but on my winter BMQ we were not allowed to do the obstacle course.  Otherwise your course will be no different than any other BMQ except you will be cold.



 Awesome, thanks! Its understandable not being allowed to do the obstacle course.


----------



## PMedMoe

AirForceMonkey said:
			
		

> The search function is a great thing on this forum



Four pages here:  Winter BMQ - funnily enough, same thread title, perhaps a merge is in order?


----------



## bgray

The main reason I started a new thread was to get updated comments on winter BMQ. When I searched "Winter BMQ" I found a lot of information that was postd in 2005, 2006 etc. Even if training hasnt changed a lot, would be nice to get some stories and tips from persons who have experienced the winter side of BMQ in the past year or two.


----------



## aesop081

bgray said:
			
		

> I found a lot of information that was postd in 2005, 2006 etc.



Winter is winter........... :

Same shit, different year. Move on.


----------



## Danjanou

Merged

Staff


----------



## Miller97

Theres not too many secrets to it, farnham is cold as f#ck in january-february and listen to your DS they will provide you with a kit list and during the later weeks of BMQ or BMOQ you'll have lectures on training in cold weather. The only useful tip i can give you as change your socks as much as possible and shirt and underwear and if you get a weekend off before going out into the field grab some handwarmers from the mall they tend to help when wearing the goretex gloves.


----------



## Devonm123

Just finished bmq the only other thing to add to this is don't over dress if you sweat lots, activities like FOB security at 3 am will be unpleasant.


----------



## EngineerWannabe

This winter hasn't even been all that bad.


----------



## SentryMAn

Hand warmers are great to have during FOB security.  You don't get to move around much while patroling the Gate or Tower so you will get cold.

Cost-Co has them in Bulk Packs for cheap as well as lots of places online.

If you want to make life friends, pass a few around from time to time.  Helps with Morale when your section is freezing.


----------



## gcclarke

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Hand warmers are great to have during FOB security.  You don't get to move around much while patroling the Gate or Tower so you will get cold.
> 
> Cost-Co has them in Bulk Packs for cheap as well as lots of places online.
> 
> If you want to make life friends, pass a few around from time to time.  Helps with Morale when your section is freezing.



You may wish to look into that. When I went through, apparently somewhere within the school's standing orders was something with regards to "no hand warmers in Farnham". Of course, I only found that out when our Company Commander popped by one day, and asked me why I kept shaking my hands up and down like that.


----------



## Sadukar09

gcclarke said:
			
		

> You may wish to look into that. When I went through, apparently somewhere within the school's standing orders was something with regards to "no hand warmers in Farnham". Of course, I only found that out when our Company Commander popped by one day, and asked me why I kept shaking my hands up and down like that.



Losing hands to frostbite or breaking regulations...
 :-\


----------



## Robert0288

I went through BMQ with a guy who was rejoining who lost a good chunk of thumb because of frost bite.  Not cool.  Also I'm sure that rule (like many) happened because someone at some point thought it was a good idea to eat them, or rip the package open and rub themselves with it, or added it to water to make coffee, or fell asleep with them somewhere and woke up with burns.  Reminds me of the other rule I kept seeing everywhere.  Do not iron or steam cloths while you wear them.


----------



## gcclarke

Indeed, I'm sure the vast majority of rules out there that don't seem to make sense were put into place because somewhere someone did something really stupid.


----------



## OldSoulFreshMeat

Hey Everyone,
I leave for BMQ Feb 1 at St.Jean. Any advice for additional gear not mentioned I might find myself regretting forgetting? 
I know I'm going to get the obligatory response of only bring what's on the list but I've also read to invest in a pair of glove liners, liner socks and, reluctantly, hand warmers. Any advice and/or shitshooting in general would be appreciated, I'm excited 😘


----------



## AbdullahD

OldSoulFreshMeat said:
			
		

> Hey Everyone,
> I leave for BMQ Feb 1 at St.Jean. Any advice for additional gear not mentioned I might find myself regretting forgetting?
> I know I'm going to get the obligatory response of only bring what's on the list but I've also read to invest in a pair of glove liners, liner socks and, reluctantly, hand warmers. Any advice and/or shitshooting in general would be appreciated, I'm excited 😘



Can't tell you much more then what is already here, plus I am not in the armed forces. Having said that I work outside in -30 relativity often. 

But I'll reiterate if allowed buy good thermals, best socks you can and cycle out your socks as often as possible. I wear helly hansen or carhartt jeans and thermals allow me to comfortable in -30. But do note, there is varying levels for them and the varying levels restrict movement in different ways.

Wish I had more to offer. Good luck in BMQ and make us proud mate.
Abdullah


----------

